# Die menschliche Psyche



## UTux (22 Juli 2013)

Ein praktisches Beispiel dafür, wie die menschliche Psyche funktioniert.
Es wurde analysiert, was das folgende Bild für gewisse Personengruppen darstellt :



 

Für juge Männer ist es ein schöner Po.

Nur die schärferen Beobachter behaupten, dass es die typische Art einer Frau sei die Straße zu überqueren

Echte Kenner sehen den String-Tanga.

Ältere Männer erkennen eine ansehliche Frau mit einem ordentlichen Hinterteil, die die Straße überquert.

Die Versauten stellen sich die Frau nackt vor.

Die Klugen denken über den Esprit des Fotos nach und dass man es der Menschheit nicht vorenthalten darf.

Die eine Hälfte aller Frauen sieht hier eine Frau, die ihre Wohnung nicht derart bekleidet verlassen sollte.

Die andere Hälfte fragt sich, wo man ein solches Outfit kaufen kann.

Die reiferen Frauen stellen sich die Frau mit 50 vor....

Und schließlich sehen Kinder, Neugierige und die Frigiden, dass ein HUND das TAXI lenkt!

​


----------



## Krone1 (22 Juli 2013)

Super!!!!!


----------



## schiwi51 (22 Juli 2013)

Ich glaube der Hund hat keinen Führerschein! ..:thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Juli 2013)

Geilomat. Wär mir nicht aufgefallen


----------



## CukeSpookem (23 Juli 2013)

Das ist kein Hund. Der Fahrer wird bei Vollmond immer zum Werwolf......:drip:


----------



## wiesel2002 (23 Juli 2013)

:WOW: :thx: :WOW:


----------



## Ludger77 (24 Juli 2013)

Klasse!
:thumbup:


----------



## Avikon (24 Juli 2013)

Genial:thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Juli 2013)

Jetzt weis ich endlich wo mei waldi ist, den hab ich vor 5 jahren das fahren gelernt dann hat er meinen Mecedes gezockt und wart nicht mehr gesehen:thx::thumbup:​


----------



## Vollstrecker (28 Juli 2013)

hehe wie geil


----------



## minmelton (1 Jan. 2014)

aah wie gut


----------

